# RCI points question from a newbie



## denneg (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi everyone-

My husband and I are looking at some resales of RCI points and I wanted to make sure I fully understand how it works before we move forward.  My current understanding is that it doesn't matter what our "home" resort is, except in the case of MF's and assessments, if we plan on using the points to travel.  The points all have the same "value" in the system - so if you have 50,000 points, you have 50,000 points to use in their system.  Am I way off base? 

I'm getting confused about the color of weeks, the power of points, etc. so I may be way off.  I basically just want to make sure we don't buy into a place thinking we are buying 90,000 points, when in reality, those are only worth 9,000 when we try to trade elsewhere!


----------



## alfasat (Apr 2, 2013)

The only thing I've read on this issue where your "home" points come into play is if your "home resort" is in Orlando.  Its my understanding that points from a home resort in Orlando cannot be used to book Disney Resorts.  I called RCI on this point when I was looking for an added resort to increase my points.  RCI confirmed it.
CZ.


----------



## natasha5687 (Apr 2, 2013)

denneg said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> My husband and I are looking at some resales of RCI points and I wanted to make sure I fully understand how it works before we move forward.  My current understanding is that it doesn't matter what our "home" resort is, except in the case of MF's and assessments, if we plan on using the points to travel.  The points all have the same "value" in the system - so if you have 50,000 points, you have 50,000 points to use in their system.  Am I way off base?
> 
> I'm getting confused about the color of weeks, the power of points, etc. so I may be way off.  I basically just want to make sure we don't buy into a place thinking we are buying 90,000 points, when in reality, those are only worth 9,000 when we try to trade elsewhere!



In RCI a point is a point, if you have 90K thats what you have.  You nailed home resort on the head with the exception of Disney resorts.  If you own points that originate at an Orlando (or surrounding city) there will be a regional block on booking Disney branded resorts with those points. Dont pay too much for an RCI contract either, many can be had for next to nothing.


----------



## denneg (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok, thank you both so much!  We are looking at AZ, SC, or NV so we can still trade into DVC if it's available, otherwise we don't mind the properties outside the park - but we would like to have the DVC option.  The contract we are considering now will only cost us our membership fee with RCI, and since we enjoy travelling, we thought it was a good opportunity.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 2, 2013)

I have RCI Points, and generally like them. I get more vacation weeks using the points than using the underlying week.

TUG wisdom is to shoot for a (MF) point cost of less than a penny a point. So, your example of 50,000 RCI points should have an annual MF of about $500.

One caution: the exchange fees and membership add to the cost of use and are unavoidable. Each exchange use of the points is $199 currently, and the membership cost is about $90/yr, so lets say you get 2 weeks out of your 50K points that cost $500. Then there's another almost $500 in hidden costs.

$500 a week is still only about $70 a night plus transportation, but it ain't free. If you get enough vacation time and find some useful Last Calls, they are under $300 and cost no points or exchange fees- lowering your overall per-night cost.

Welcome to TUG

Jim


----------



## jc92869 (Apr 2, 2013)

*not arguing*



Passepartout said:


> Then there's another almost $500 in hidden costs.



Not arguing just clarifying....

I agree with everything  in your post. I woul djust clarify that the extra costs are not hidden. They are clearly explained. 

With that in mind, I agree with you, the more weeks you are able to squeeze  fom your points, your cost/ night will decrease. 

in any form, points never end up being "free" vacations ( as the ts sellers promise). rather, they are discounted vacations.


----------



## denneg (Apr 2, 2013)

jc92869 said:


> Not arguing just clarifying....
> 
> I agree with everything  in your post. I woul djust clarify that the extra costs are not hidden. They are clearly explained.
> 
> ...



We currently utilize the military opportunities to use timeshares around the world, which typically cost about $400 for a week.  So while this might cost us slightly more per year, if we do 2 vacations a year it's only a difference of a few hundred dollars (again, depending on the MF's), which we think is worthwhile for the ability to book DVC on occasion, and have more control over where and when we travel.  So I'm thinking if we get a biannual contract, it will cut the MF costs down to every other year, we'll have enough points to travel once a year using our RCI points and then use the Armed Forces Vacation club once - or do two weeks one year with RCI, and two weeks with AFVC (esp. when they do their sales).  Overall, going away for 2 weeks a year in at least a one bedroom for less than approx $1200 is well worth it for us.

And thanks for the welcome, I'm so glad I found you all!


----------



## jc92869 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if you already know  this or not,  but with RCI  you can actually see the point value for most of the properties before you buy, or even become an rci member.  On their  website, click on the resort  directory tab, once there,   you can browse all their properties ( this does not mean all of those properties will have availability). click on  one of the properties,  and then find the link that says  resort point grid.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 2, 2013)

denneg said:


> then use the Armed Forces Vacation club....
> 
> And thanks for the welcome, I'm so glad I found you all!



Another place to look for deals is on www.vacationstogo.com for military or veteran's discounts on cruises if that's of interest. You do have to register, then set up searches for your affinities (military, age, state of residence, etc.) all lines don't offer the same discounts, but some are outstanding! Last year we got a week on a Windstar 4 masted ship from Barcelona to Lisbon, brochure price $4700pp for $700pp! Most cruise discounts are $300-500 per cabin for military or veterans, so it's worth looking.

Jim


----------



## brota (Aug 14, 2013)

*Is there always a transfer fee*

Hello
Sorry to bring up an old thread but I this has a lot of the answers I was looking for but I need a little more info.


My question is, is there always a transfer fee or is there only a transfer fee when you to another company like DVC?

I am thinking of getting into a points timeshare program just trying to pick the best one.

Thank you
Brian


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 15, 2013)

brota said:


> Hello
> My question is, is there always a transfer fee or is there only a transfer fee when you to another company like DVC?


Do you mean exchange fee? You will pay transfer fees when you acquire the ownership. Exchange fees are paid when you reserve something other than your home week. Some resorts have additional fees.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2013)

brota said:


> I am thinking of getting into a points timeshare program just trying to pick the best one.



Now that you know the difference between exchange fees and transfer fees, there remains the question of which system is 'best'. It depends on what you want to do with the points. You show your location as being in the East. There are more resorts to choose from in the Wyndham system, they can be bought resale pretty inexpensively, and the also have access to the RCI portfolio of many, many, many resorts. There is a bit of a learning curve to get the most out of them. If you hang out in the Wyndham forum, those helpful folks will answer your questions. And probably direct you to some resales.

Jim


----------



## brota (Aug 16, 2013)

I understand there will be fees for buying and membership. Lets say I have 100000 points in resort A. If I want to use my points at resort A there should be no more fees. If I want to use my Points at another RCI resort say Resort B. Is there a fee for me to use my points there? I understand of I want to use my points at a non-rci like Disney I would pay a transfer fee.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 16, 2013)

brota said:


> I understand there will be fees for buying and membership. Lets say I have 100000 points in resort A. If I want to use my points at resort A there should be no more fees. If I want to use my Points at another RCI resort say Resort B. Is there a fee for me to use my points there? I understand of I want to use my points at a non-rci like Disney I would pay a transfer fee.


It really depends on which Points System you own.

If you own credits (aka points) in Worldmark the Club, you can book any of the Worldmark locations w/out paying an exchange fee.  You might be charged TOT (tax) and housekeeping for the visit.

If you own RCI points at resort A and wish to book Resort B, you will pay an annual membership to RCi, an exchange fee, and possibly TOT, housekeeping and other fees charged by Resort B.

If you exchange into DVC through either RCI Weeks or RCI Points, you will pay both an exchange Fee and DVC's inbound guest Fee, currently $95 per visit.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 16, 2013)

rhonda said:


> It really depends on which Points System you own.
> 
> If you own credits (aka points) in Worldmark the Club, you can book any of the Worldmark locations w/out paying an exchange fee.  You might be charged TOT (tax) and housekeeping for the visit.



Similarly... if you own Wyndham Points, there is no booking (exchange) fee. 

There could be other types of fees if you exceed your reservation transactions for the year (you are entitled to 1 per 77k points) or if you take a lot of short stays (and run out of housekeeping points).  

There are few resorts that have other fees... I know at least one that has an activity fee; the resorts in St. Thomas, USVI charge a daily per person energy fee; some resorts have parking fees.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 16, 2013)

brota said:


> I understand there will be fees for buying and membership. Lets say I have 100000 points in resort A. If I want to use my points at resort A there should be no more fees. If I want to use my Points at another RCI resort say Resort B. Is there a fee for me to use my points there? I understand of I want to use my points at a non-rci like Disney I would pay a transfer fee.



Not quite. I'll try to keep this as simple as the question without referring to systems. Using your example of 100,000 RCI points at resort A. You can use the WEEK at resort A because that's what you own. A week's use. And you are correct that there are no additional charges.

If you want to use the points to go to resort B, RCI will charge you $199 _exchange fee_, plus resort A, your home resort, will probably charge you about $30 for doing the points transaction. The good news is that if resort B charges 50,000 points for the week, you have 50,000 points 'change' to go somewhere else. Often you can use points to get back into your own resort for less than the number of points you have.

Disney are RCI resorts, so your example doesn't fit. But let's say you want to go to a resort you see in a different network- like SFX or Hyatt or some European network. Then, you would reserve the best week you could at your home resort (A)- high summer, or a holiday week. THEN you deposit that reservation into the 'foreign' exchange company (assuming they will accept it). This will still use all your annual point allotment, and the 'foreign' exchange may well charge you to do the exchange. It is NOT called a 'transfer fee', just an exchange.

Clear?


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 17, 2013)

The three most important things to consider with RCI Points are:

1. Your home resort and home group *matters* because:
You get a 303 day reservation at all RCI Points resorts (good)
You get 304-334 days out at your home group (better but still $149 for a reservation)
You get 335-364 days out at your home resort (best). I have a home resort where we go often, so I can book 12 months from now, a full 2 months before any non owners can, and the exchange fee is much less.

I also have Grandview unit so I am grouped with all the Dailymanagement group and can get reservations 304-334 days out - before any other RCI Points members can (except the Grandview owners).

Oh, and when you book into your home resort within the owners ARP you will only need to pay between zero and $40 bucks for a reservation! Cheap, cheap, cheap.

2. Don't get too many points - I used to have more but have pared down to 101K points every year and that's perfect for how we vacation.
Go here or here to learn how many points you'll need to do what you want to do. You can always rent more points to fill out a vacation - but having extra can be an issue to use before they expire (but not as bad as a fixed week getting ready to expire).

3. When you buy don't overpay: A real smokin' solid deal is less than a penny per point in MF's costs along with closing under $300 and this years points thrown in for for free. A reasonable deal would be points @ a penny to 1.5 cents each in MF's along with $500 in closing and no free points IF it's at a resort you want for a home resort. A red week gives you more points per MF (generally) than a white or blue week.

I own a Red/White week 1bed Triennial at Grandview for which I get 16,337 points every year for $116 MF each year (7/10th of a penny per point) - and I'll never set foot on the Grandview Grounds, I use the points to go elsewhere. I bought it for $52. (plus 225 closing) on eBay - I'm happy with that.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 17, 2013)

Brota, I want to chime in that trading a one-time stay at a resort for a one-time stay at a different resort is called an "exchange". "Transfer" usually refers to permanently giving or selling ownership of a week (the deed) to a new owner.

RCI is an exchange company, and in RCI Points, there is always an exchange fee if you use your points to stay somewhere other than your home resort. There are other systems that use points, such as Wyndham points, that aren't exchange companies and may or may not charge a fee when you book a week.

DVC is a special case in that if you trade into DVC using RCI, you will pay an extra "resort fee" of $95 in addition to RCI's exchange fee. If you book a DVC reservation using DVC points that you _own_, rather than _exchanging _into DVC through RCI, then there is no fee to book and no $95 resort fee.  However, DVC ownerships are extremely expensive, both  in initial purchase price and in annual maintenance fees. Even with RCI's exchange fee and the $95 resort fee, it is generally much, much cheaper to trade (exchange) into DVC than to own there. 



Passepartout said:


> ....
> Disney are RCI resorts, so your example doesn't fit. But let's say you want to go to a resort you see in a different network- like SFX or Hyatt or some European network. Then, you would reserve the best week you could at your home resort (A)- high summer, or a holiday week. THEN you deposit that reservation into the 'foreign' exchange company (assuming they will accept it). This will still use all your annual point allotment, and the 'foreign' exchange may well charge you to do the exchange. It is NOT called a 'transfer fee', just an exchange....


There's a lot of good advice on this thread! But I want to clarify that if a week is part of RCI Points (that is, if the week has been "converted to RCI Points"), then generally no other exchange company will accept that week as a deposit. Believe me, I have tried repeatedly to deposit RCI Points weeks into other exchange companies, and other exchange companies refuse to take these weeks. Once a week has been converted to RCI Points, the resort's records show that week as deposited into the RCI exchange pool, _even if the owner of that week has booked during their home week window_. Therefore, when any other exchange company tries to verify the week as a deposit, the verification will fail. 



ampaholic said:


> The three most important things to consider with RCI Points are:
> 
> 1. Your home resort and home group *matters* because:
> You get a 303 day reservation at all RCI Points resorts (good)
> ...



I agree. I will also add that it is important to own at a well-run resort, preferably one with owner control, to make sure that fees at the resort remain stable. Buying someplace where you would like to stay is always an advantage. Conversely, buying a resort overseas is especially risky, both because of different rules concerning ownership, and because exchange rate fluctuations can cause unexpected increases in fees. 



ampaholic said:


> When you buy don't overpay: A real smokin' solid deal is less than a penny per point in MF's costs along with closing under $300 and this years points thrown in for for free. A reasonable deal would be points @ a penny to 1.5 cents each in MF's along with $500 in closing and no free points IF it's at a resort you want for a home resort. A red week gives you more points per MF (generally) than a white or blue week.



Are "smokin'" deals like that still available? I think the value of RCI Points resorts has gone up in the past year or two.


----------

